# Italian rum cake



## rabajara (Mar 31, 2019)

What is the best recipe for a original Italian Rum Cake, made from scratch ? I have been ask to make one.
This will be my first time on this cake. Best rum to use.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you mean Baba au Rhum?


----------



## rabajara (Mar 31, 2019)

I think it is called that too. I only know it as Italian crème rum cake.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Look up zuppa inglese. That's probably more like what you are calling Italian rum cake than is a baba.

there are two types of dessert that use that name. One is a trifle. Good but not really a cake. The other is a rum-soaked cake, like this:

https://www.livitaly.com/zuppa-inglese-recipe-italian-cake-recipe/

or these:

https://www.google.com/search?client=safari&channel=iphone_bm&source=hp&ei=hKYvXsH9EIvusQXl946oDw&q=italian+rum+cake&oq=italian+rum+cake&gs_l=mobile-gws-wiz-hp.1.0.0l8.4903.10845..13018...0.0..0.121.1571.11j5......0....1.......4..41i275j41j41i131j41i131i275j0i131j46j46i131..19:1.IHVzeXX0ZKU

which is considered "original " probably depends on where you grew up...Italy's original is probably very different from New York's original.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Baba is not a cream cake it's a cake soaked in a rum based sauce.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

mike9 said:


> Baba is not a cream cake it's a cake soaked in a rum based sauce.


Correct. They are two different things.


----------

